
Florida’s citrus industry is being killed by an incurable disease - grzm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2019/11/09/end-florida-orange-juice-lethal-disease-is-decimating-its-citrus-industry/
======
megamike
Florida Citrus Industry Is Facing An Existential Threat From Bacteria, But A
Virus Offers Hope [https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensavage/2019/04/30/can-
the...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensavage/2019/04/30/can-the-florida-
citrus-industry-be-saved/#380c47a92ecf)

